# $10 bucks for a 5" Bala Shark



## margolow (Sep 2, 2010)

Is this a good deal?


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's the cheapest I've seen them at that size.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They tend to be a very slow growing fish, so if you are after some big ones, you shouldn't be too picky about the price. I sold a 13" one a few months ago for $75 bucks. if you aren't after the biggest ones around you can likely find small ones for almost as low as $3.50 if you are patient and visit enough stores.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah it's pretty good. I'd suggest having a group of them if you have a tank large enough for them. The group need not be all the same size though.


----------

